# 1963 stingray seats



## sfhschwinn (Dec 14, 2014)

I got these two seats today and were told they are original schwinns I am assuming they are from a 1963/64. I am going to sell them just would like to know if they are true schwinns and fair price for each. I figure around 200-300 per seat. White seat needs a little work as one of the screw holes needs to be rewelded as it rusted open


----------



## creebobby (Dec 14, 2014)

Both are recovered.  The white seat has a repainted seat pan.  I don't think these are close to the price you're thinking, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 19, 2014)

These seats look to be home /garage cover jobs without Persons tags... They are worth what the pans would fetch..


----------



## eeapo (Jan 2, 2015)

mcmfw2 said:


> These seats look to be home /garage cover jobs without Persons tags... They are worth what the pans would fetch..




How much would the pans fetch?


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 3, 2015)

40-50 tops..


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 3, 2015)

50 for pans maybe someone would pay alittle more because they are covered for a rider $75? The cores are not rare at all but have a ton of uses so they still have value.


----------

